# Ceiling Paint



## CeeZee (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm about to start painting yet another ceiling (not my favorite painting job )

Is there a difference between flat paint and ceiling paint? 

I usually use Benjamin Moore's high-end flat in White Dove. Would it be better to get their ceiling paint? Would it splatter less? What ever I use, I'd like it to be tinted to White Dove to match the trim – I assume they could do that to the ceiling paint. 

I wish they made one of those ceiling paints that goes on pink and then changes to white when dry. I have a spackle that does that and it's a big help. Stops me from rushing the next step.

Any suggestions would be welcomed ... this is my first post here!


----------



## joewho (Nov 1, 2006)

They do have ceiling paint that goes on pink. It's a home depot product, glidden I think. Not very expensive, but you won't get a bm tint out of it. It and other ceiling paints are already tinted to "ceiling white". You need a white base to tint with.

If you want BM color just let them tint a flat base paint for you.


----------



## CeeZee (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks joewho,

That's what I usually do ... just get them to tint a flat to White Dove. I'd rather not get the Glidden, I really like BM paint. I was wondering if Ceiling Paint had any advantage (e.g. less splattering, even flatter sheen, etc.) over regular flat paint. My ceiling really shows the joists, so anything to make them less visible is great. Also, anything that prevents or limits splatters is great (I have a brand new carpet)!


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

BM's ceiling paint (Muresco) is a superior paint for ceilings
It is made differently
It's made to be very high hiding, very adhesive, and less drippy/splattery

Although I will often use their wall paint (Regal) on the ceiling when a special color is needed, I prefer to use BM's Muresco

I've not tinted Muresco Dove White, so I don't know if that will tint well
You should ask someone knowledgeable at the BM store
If they say it tints to Dove White OK, I'd go for that
If not, the Regal will be fine


----------



## AAPaint (Mar 4, 2006)

Is there any specific reason you want it to match the trim? If you have crown moulding it's better to use just a ceiling white, and BM's Muresco is actually a great ceiling paint. If the ceiling paint matches the trim without crown it doesn't look so bad, but with crown, I would do just the ceiling white to keep it from looking blah.


----------



## CeeZee (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks slickshift and AAPaint,

I've used both the regular BM Muresco white ceiling paint and the Regal flat tinted to White Dove on different ceilings. I like the White Dove look best – I think it better blends into the overall tone of the room. Sometimes the regular white is just too white and makes the ceiling stand out more, instead of disappear. I really love the White Dove color as trim as it seems to go with both warm and cold colors.

I don't have crown moulding (yet?) so that's not an issue. I agree 100 percent with you that with crown moulding the ceiling would absolutely look best with regular white. 

Since I just had a new carpet put in, I'm going to play it safe and go with the Muresco ceiling paint regardless of color. I'll be very careful, but if it does actually stop some splatter it's sure worth using. I tried to get the painting done first, but it just didn't work out that way.

I may use the Waterborne Satin Impervo for the trim work. I've never used it before but I just finished painting some vanity cabinets using the Alkyd Satin Impervo and really loved the way they turned out. I know the Waterborne won't end up as smooth but still.... I had forgotten how much easier it is to paint with oil paint instead of latex! It had been decades since I'd used oil. (I don't think it's quite the same as the old oil paint, tho.) I think I'll still use the Alkyd for the windows and doors to help eliminate sticking. But I don't want the baseboard to stay wet so long.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

AAPaint said:


> If you have crown moulding it's better to use just a ceiling white...
> If the ceiling paint matches the trim without crown it doesn't look so bad, but with crown, I would do just the ceiling white to keep it from looking blah.


It's a "thing" up here now AA, to have the crown and ceiling match in a slightly off-white

I'm not into the monochromatic thing either, but it can look pretty good in the right room
Especially if the walls are busy
Did two last week
(lol)


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

CeeZee said:


> I may use the Waterborne Satin Impervo for the trim work. I've never used it before but I just finished painting some vanity cabinets using the Alkyd Satin Impervo and really loved the way they turned out. I know the Waterborne won't end up as smooth but still.... I had forgotten how much easier it is to paint with oil paint instead of latex! It had been decades since I'd used oil. (I don't think it's quite the same as the old oil paint, tho.) I think I'll still use the Alkyd for the windows and doors to help eliminate sticking. But I don't want the baseboard to stay wet so long.


That's a great paint
I also enjoy working with oils, and Impervo especially
The waterborne Impervo is great though
I was using it today, and will prolly be painting my own mantle with it tonight (already has water-based on it)

The oils of today are different than oils of 20 years ago
In some ways better, in some ways not
But they are still a bit more durable than the waterborne


----------



## Palmspring (Sep 20, 2010)

As a general rule, ceilings that are lighter than the walls feel higher, while those that are darker feel lower.So choose some lighter colors of your choice.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

It had been decades since I'd used oil. (I don't think it's quite the same as the old oil paint, tho.) I think I'll still use the Alkyd for the windows and doors to help eliminate sticking. But I don't want the baseboard to stay wet so long.


plus it yellows:yes:


----------



## hammerheart14 (Sep 2, 2010)

All a ceiling paint is is a cheaper interior flat paint, usually a dead flat and not washable. P&L's int silver flat (8101) would be great to use and retails around $17.95 a gallon. A good thick flat paint, and splatter less. 

http://www.prattandlambert.com/pdf/product-data-sheets/8101.pdf


----------



## racebum (Mar 8, 2010)

SW also has a goes on purple, dries white ceiling paint that isn't a half bad product


----------



## Pearl Painters (Sep 22, 2010)

*Splatter Less*



CeeZee said:


> I'm about to start painting yet another ceiling (not my favorite painting job )
> 
> Is there a difference between flat paint and ceiling paint?
> 
> ...



I would recommend a lambs wool roller such as a 1" nap for textured ceilings... it will hold more paint and you will notice significantly less splatter.

Hope this Helps.

Pearl Painters Portland Oregon


----------

